# Floor Drain Check Valve



## imaplumr (Aug 27, 2010)

I have a floor drain check valve, or hockey puck as I call it installed in my floor drain BELOW the palmer valve. I have lived here for 15 years, and have had plenty of 100 year rains with no problems. My neighbor has the same set up in his basement, but the check valve rusted and fell apart and he asked if I could install a new one. I picked one up, but I can't get it down below the palmer valve now, as the inside of the 4" Cast Iron pipe is all rusty and a smaller diameter now. He insists it must be below the palmer valve, as he had problems years ago when it was above the palmer valve. Any suggestions??

Andy


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Plenty!!! How many 100 year rains have you had? How old are you???


----------



## imaplumr (Aug 27, 2010)

We've had 3 in the last 4 years. Welcome to Milwaukee!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

imaplumr said:


> I have a floor drain check valve, or hockey puck as I call it installed in my floor drain BELOW the palmer valve. I have lived here for 15 years, and have had plenty of 100 year rains with no problems. My neighbor has the same set up in his basement, but the check valve rusted and fell apart and he asked if I could install a new one. I picked one up, but I can't get it down below the palmer valve now, as the inside of the 4" Cast Iron pipe is all rusty and a smaller diameter now. He insists it must be below the palmer valve, as he had problems years ago when it was above the palmer valve. Any suggestions??
> 
> Andy


You "can't" replace the check valve? Then I'm going to tell you what was told to me a long time ago when I told my journeyman that I couldn't do something; he told me to go tell the owner of the bldg. that we can't get water to his property. I got the point. I went back to work and was able to accomplish what I "couldn't" accomplish earlier. Get my drift. Or else change your name to "ImNOTaplumr".


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Sorry for harsh reply*

If my post was a little harsh, I apologize. Now get to your neighbor's house, break up that floor and replace a fitting or two. If you're fortunate, the cement is only 2 " thick (break it w/ a sledge hammer) then cut old C.I. and replace. Don't forget eye protection. Use a fernco with a shear band on repair. Cut pipe w/ a Sawzall w/ a blade for cutting cast iron. Borrow or rent one if you need to. Then patch floor. After that you'll be proud of your accomplishment. Charge neighbor what you feel is a fair price. Hint: Don't charge less than $45/ hour.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

whist is a palmer valve?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

$45. per hour???????????? Is it 1982? Dang Tommy.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Choctaw said:


> $45. per hour???????????? Is it 1982? Dang Tommy.


He sounds like an apprentice at best. That is good money for a kid. By the way, after I get done with some re-models, I'm doing good if I make $ 45-$50 per hour. When I add up all the time on phone calls, faxes, trips to bldg. dept. to get permits, holding customer's hand, etc., etc., etc. I'm not making what I would doing straight service.


----------

